# demon poo...



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

She looks like the sweetest most perfect puppy in the world to me. I will take her whenever you need a break I told you and the way my to play she will fit or roll right in


----------



## Tyler (Mar 9, 2009)

*Not the picture I expected.....*

...when I opened your post!

Yeah, it's funny how poodles, especially standards, can recognize each other from the limits of their vision. They react to other poodles very differently than other dogs. Mine will even recognize some labradoodles, miniatures and toys as being 'in the brotherhood'. Secret handshakes always follow.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

lol! She does look evil! I have noticed Vega seems to like other poodles more than other dogs. I wonder if they can notice same breed.


----------



## Finghin (Apr 16, 2009)

Hah, she'd probably wear Kaitlyn out if she could avoid being sat on. I should be coming for a visit in June, I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*does a little dance* Hope you visit! There's so much that's different at the house... I mean besides the new poodle. 

Needs to call you, or visa versa, been to long... I'm all facinated by the fact that you're on the forum... Chalk that up to being easily amused..... ORRRRR maybe John recuited you to spy on me. Thats it isn't it?? Dern him!!  LoL


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

haha lovely shot


----------



## pagan-poodle (Sep 30, 2008)

Shes gorgeous and she looks quite a big standard wow love her


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

We also have a demon poodle! We call him Darth Poodle!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL..... Thats a priceless shot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

After viewing this photo, my husband firmly decided that Shadow can have anything he likes


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Of course he can... with those eye... who can say No to that extra after dinner dog treat? LoL


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

I have to agree with WonderPup... ROFL That is priceless! Hey can you submit single pics to America's Funniest Pets?


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

WonderPup your baby isn't evil looking... She's just having a bad smile day... Pre-PMS maybe? *chuckle*

It is another "priceless" pic too.


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Hmmm, I might just see it you can do that! lol My son would be horrified to have this picture of him in mismatched pajamas on television, but isn't embarrasment what motherhood is all about?


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

How funny. I just sent the photo to the "share photos of your pets" section.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

KamelotMom said:


> WonderPup your baby isn't evil looking... She's just having a bad smile day... Pre-PMS maybe? *chuckle*


Oh gawd!! Don't even say that?! Oh Saleenie baby please hold off on that for another couple of months!! I don't have a clue what I will do with her when she comes in. I can't send her to my mother's like I did with Wonder. I haven't worked all that out yet


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

ROFL Guenna's mom didn't go till 18mo & I have no idea if Guenna has yet or not. She's been "at college" since the end of Jan...

Guess I should have said pre pre pre-PMS *chuckle*


----------

